# 8 month old boy on Craigslist



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Golden

I emailed them and they want $500 for him. I suggested they give him to a Golden rescue but I doubt they will.  He's not neutered. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Just bumping up in case anyone has any ideas to help this poor boy.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Where is Hudson Valley ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

It's in NY. The post says New City which I think is on the West Side of the river in Rockland County.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Someone In NY or nearby might want to contact the seller get the breeder info from the papers and contact the breeder. They might take him back rather than see him on CL. Just a thought:-((( I hate seeing this.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Me too. I emailed and asked about his breeder but got no info. They said they paid $2000 for him. Maybe they bought him online.  I suggested rescue but they just replied that they were looking to get $500 for him. I told them to be very careful bc he is not neutered. I don't understand why people get puppies and just give up on them. It's so sad.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Have you sent this info to a rescue that deals with the area? Alot of times, from what I've heard, is that they usually find the funds or work a deal with these people and make sure the rescued dog goes into a good loving home.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

dezymond said:


> Have you sent this info to a rescue that deals with the area? Alot of times, from what I've heard, is that they usually find the funds or work a deal with these people and make sure the rescued dog goes into a good loving home.


That may be the case in NY because there are fewer goldens in rescues up there, but down here golden rescues would not pay anyone for their dog. A lot of them actually require a donation for owner surrenders.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I just emailed to ask if they can tell me anything about him and whether he has papers. Maybe if I can get that info out of them I can figure out where he came from and contact the breeder?


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I got this response:

Cosmo was born 11/177/14. He is a large male puppy that is AKC and has all papers and shots up to date. When we got him we had the location chip installed. He will come with papers, Large crate, He needs a yard to run in and we just don't have one. He is very playful and will make a great pet.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Did you ask if he had full registration papers? Or only limited? I would be a lot less concerned if he were on limited registration…


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I did not ask that. I just hate to see him on CL. I hope they will reconsider and give him to rescue. From what I understand the rescues here can not pay someone for a dog. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I did not respond yet. I wonder if I ask whether he can tell me the registered names of the parents so I can verify clearance he'll tell me? Or would that scare them off? I stink at this kind of thing.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

keeping this bumped up.. hopefully somebody can get this boy into a good, safe home


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

The ad is still up anyone have more info? This stuff really bothers me:-(


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Nothing new here. I wonder if other people email them and suggest they give the puppy to a rescue if it would help. I don't think people realize how dogs can be exploited and abused. I hope he gets a good and loving home.


----------

